# Prayers needed for missing Deputy (updated)



## gstanfield (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey guys, a coworker of mine was swept away in the river yesterday while attempting to save a drowning girl. They still haven't found him. Please pray, hopefully he is found down river and just hadn't the time or energy to walk back to town...

http://www.douglas-budget.com/

Thanks,
George


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Hopin` for the best for him.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 29, 2011)

Just said one for a good outcome.


----------



## speedcop (Jul 29, 2011)

praying for him


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jul 29, 2011)

prayer sent.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 29, 2011)

Got it.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 29, 2011)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Sargent (Jul 29, 2011)

sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 29, 2011)

Prayers are added. Hope he is found safe and sound!


----------



## Jasper (Jul 29, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Melissa (Jul 29, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Inthegarge (Jul 29, 2011)

Praying for the best outcome......................


----------



## gstanfield (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the prayers guys. He's still missing and it's been about 26 hours now. We're not giving up, he's in great shape and the weather has been great...

Thanks,
George


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 29, 2011)

Prayers to God for his safety and the family during the continuing search.


----------



## gstanfield (Jul 31, 2011)

Well guys, I have no good news other than to say the search is over  

Thank you Bryan Gross for your dedication to your community, your friendship and your sacrifice. You will be missed by many 






http://www.douglas-budget.com/


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

Our regrets from down here in SW Georgia.


----------



## Sargent (Jul 31, 2011)

Prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## BCPerry (Aug 1, 2011)

A third Deputy in 3 weeks. My prayers go out to his family and to the department.


----------



## pine nut (Aug 1, 2011)

"Greater love hath no man than he that will lay down his life for his fellow man".  God please comfort the families involved here and give them Your Peace, and Your Presence to lean upon. Give them Your assurance that You have him in your arms forever and that they will see him again.  In the prescious  name of Jesus, who died on the cross that we might be saved from our sins.  Thank you Jesus.


----------



## gstanfield (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

Not a lot of "Bad" things happen out here in nowhere Wyoming, but when they do it always hits home because we all know each other and consider each other to be family. It's a dang hard thing to wrap a black band around my badge and go on to work trying to stay focused on my task at hand like nothing has happened.

Today was Bryan's birthday, he'd only been married a couple of months too


----------



## love the woods (Aug 2, 2011)

very sad news. prayers sent for all involved.


----------



## MTMiller (Aug 2, 2011)

sorry to hear this terrible news.  Prayers sent to all of ya'll from NW Georgia.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 4, 2011)

Prayers said for everyone involved.


----------



## Lorri (Sep 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for the family of the officer - keeping his family in my prayers


----------

